# Handy Recorder



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

Picked up a ZOOM H2 Handy Recorder. Can't say enough about it in terms of allowing you to audition jams/rehearsals, record originals for demos (particularly acoustic), or do just about anything else you'd want to do with a great digital recorder that provides you with out of the box access to a recording medium that allows others to hear your work. 

It is by no means a replacement for studio recording or even higher end computer models, but for a little over $200 you can't go wrong, even as an additional or complementary toy to your other gear. 

The only thing I am considering now is some kind of software to help with editing, fading, etc. Anyone have any suggestions for some relatively inexpensive software? I used to use Cool Edit back in the radio days, and I know that is still around, but maybe there is something a little better at this point?

I'm all ears.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Check out Audacity. It's open-source and free.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I've been using my H2 for the past year or so for rehearsals and recording live gigs. Great little gadget for the $$. I use Audacity as well.


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll check that out as an option for sure.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I've used an H4 in the past - great sound quality for such a simple device


I just let it go for the entire practice or jam session, and split up the file into individual P3's on Garage Band


----------



## novim (Jul 3, 2009)

Another vote for the H2. I love mine. I've used it for music, field recordings, interviews and I'm always happy with the results. Love the old style mic look too.

I tend to edit in Audacity or Peak before bringing the results into my DAW.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

www.reaper.fm

Not free, but it has an unlimited, full version demo.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> I've used an H4 in the past - great sound quality for such a simple device
> 
> 
> I just let it go for the entire practice or jam session, and split up the file into individual P3's on Garage Band


Can the H4 record from all 4 inputs simultaneously? (i.e. two channels from the built-in mics and two more from the XLR jacks?)

It's not clear to me from the docs.


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

the H2 is amazing for practices for sure. I would use Audcity as well,. there's lots of mixing options right on board + compression and level adjustment.


----------

